# Problem removing Briggs & Stratton valve spring retainer



## macadameane (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of the valve spring retainer that I can't figure out how to remove. (Please ignore my poor mans spring compressor)










Any Suggestions? What am I missing here?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks good to me. Years ago when I worked in a machine shop, the first thing was to give the valve stem a good sharp hit to break the "varnish" loose from the keepers. Do I see an access to the top of the valve stem?? If so, release the compression tool and place a flat punch on the end of the valve stem and give it a sharp "rap" with a hammer. Re-apply the compression tool and see if the retainer is freed up.


----------



## macadameane (Dec 2, 2008)

I apologize, I don't know much about this type of retainer. How exactly do the pieces come apart? The outer metal piece that the spring rests on spins freely. From pictures I've seen, I think there are two c-shaped piece that fit together in there. Are you saying they are stuck together? What do I do once I hit it?


----------



## macadameane (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help, that worked perfect!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it!!

Best of luck with the rest of your project!! The keepers kinda seize up and a little tap is often needed to dislodge them.

Again, best of luck to you.

SABL


----------

